# what do people do with unwanted fish?



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

im a newbie but i was wondering what becomes of the fishes that dont fit in for whatever reason..ie getting too big or too aggresive or maybe just bored of them...

reading through posts some guys seem to change fish stocks like they would buy a new shirt ...

so do they get killed ? or given away ...or sold back to the shop?


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

I like to eat mine.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Just toss em in your local river/stream and or lake. Thats what i always do with them...

*Just Kidding*

Real Answer...

Try trading them into your LFS for some store credit, or do a trade with them for another fish...thats an idea


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Selling them privately to other hobbyists is also an option. There are plenty of aquarists out there who like buying adult fish.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I trade mine in at the lfs (I tend not to buy fish that are too large, but I make mistakes sometimes)


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

For the ones that are (to the best of my knowledge) pure I either sell them privately or trade them into my LFS. For anything that turns out to be a hybrid I try to put in in my "Island of Misfit Toys" tank or if its male and attractive into my all male tank (I do have a couple of hybrid females in one tank, I just never save any of their fry-I strip and feed them to the carnivores). I also have a few family members that have tanks so I can try to fit it in there. ABSOLUTE last resort is to put the fish down. (Luckily I have only had to do this for hyper-aggressive, psychotic fish that would need their own tank).


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Island of Misfit Toys tank, that's funny and endearing at the same time, MalawiLover! :lol: 
And really, a great excuse for another tank :thumb:


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

I traded my 3 unwanted tropheus for 2 baby frontosas... :lol:


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

I trade mine in at the LFS for credit. Nice way to help pay for food, filter supplies, etc! :lol:


----------



## stargirly1208 (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree, take them back to a fish store who will be willing to. Sometimes a small town shop will before a big one like petco/petsmart


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I bring mine to a local LFS and receive a store credit....comes in handy.!! 8)


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

I usually sell them through my fish club, or bring them as a buy-in for my fish club's monthly fish poker game!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

my LFS are Aholes and only say "we'll accept donations" then they turn around and sell your fish for $20


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

F8LBITEva said:


> my LFS are Aholes and only say "we'll accept donations" then they turn around and sell your fish for $20


Yeah, there are lost of them like that. If its the only option though I would rather do that then have to euthanize them.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

great to hear the responses.....personally i find it uncomfortable to to just kill them...and i am sure that my local shop wouldnt give me money for them so its either give them away for free which is ok as long as its a good home or hang onto them ....in fact i would prefer them to die in mortal combat ....more honour in that.

so i will try and choose my fish wisely....one thing i will do is say to the shop owner that if they dont take with the rest of the fish then i can return....i am sure they would give me say a month trial period?? bit like a demo drive.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

wow you guys trade alot of fish :lol: i like to have fry grow them out but then i get bored of them..... or they get too big... I dont know what kind of fish i want to tell you the truth... I want everyfish in the world..  i havent killed any of them yet.. or sold them but i thinking of trading them to i dont know who wants them..


----------

